# Iball Baton 150M Wireless - ADSL Switches Off When Downloading 100mb Files



## Anurag2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, 

New member here. My ADSL light switches off randomly during downloading a 100mb file. I just cannot complete the download. This has been happening ever since I switched my router to a wireless iBall Baton 150M. Please help.


----------



## irdaneel (Jan 11, 2011)

It can be many things. But keep it simple to start.

Power cycle your modem/router. Log in and check your connection settings. (Get this info from your ISP's website if possible when your internet is working, by phone if it's not.)
Be thouough in completing what your ISP asks for in these settings. Most ISP's requirements are simple, but some are more demanding. 

It may pay you to reset your modem/router to default settings and rebuild your network from the ground up. (If you need help with this, read some associated threads. Many good references for help there.)

If that doesn't solve the problem, then either hardware or your ISP are suspect.


----------



## Anurag2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, thanks Erdaneel. I will also add another question: The Max TX rate in the iBall Baton wireless settings page is set to the maximum (at around 150 mb/sec). Is this the reason why adsl switches off sometimes during 100 mb (or more) downloads


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll almost* garuntee it switches off due to maxing out the number of connections for the router to handle. What program are you using to download the 100MB file? Most software can be set to a maximum amount of connection. You probably want a max connections=50 or so. at 10KB/s x 50 connections 500KB/s.... 

I have been on many* routers that did this, especially filesharing. You start downloading and then....BAMMM reset!


----------



## Anurag2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Tony2007, 
I don't use any software to download any 100MB files. But does that really mean that I will have to set the Max Tx Rate to less than 150 (which is the maximum in iBall Wireless Router ), probably 50 or less than that?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

No don't change anything in your router. If you're not using specific software then nevermind on setting the amount of connections, not TX Rate. What are you using to download this 100MB file? A web browser?


----------



## Anurag2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Tony2010, 

Yes, I download the files via the web-browser, without using any third-party software. What is the solution to this problem?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would suggest a new router. No use in having high speed if your router cant handle it.


----------



## satm_ker (Feb 11, 2011)

In this case you may visit this link which is from iball for support
iBall 
those people may resolve this issue .. iball is well known for excellent support..


----------



## Anurag2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Satm_Ker


----------

